# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Historia e vërtetë e Krishtlindjes.

## mesia4ever

Pik se pari nuk ka ne Bibel ndonje varg qe thote se Jezusi ka lindur me 24 Dhjetor. Eshte shume e pakuptimte qe te festohet kjo feste pasi nuk urdherohet ne Bibel dhe asnje krishter ne Bibel nuk e ka festuar kete. Kjo feste qe kinse po feston ditelindjen e Jezusit nuk eshte asgje tjeter perpos nje pacavure e madhe, shumices iu interesojne vetem dhuratat qe do te marrin, tregetaret shiqojne te pasurohen edhe me shume duke bere biznes, ndersa festohet nga persona qe skane te bejne asgje me besimin krishter pasi keta 'te krishtere' jane zhytur ne mekate te medha, shumica e te cileve jo vetem qe nuk kane lexuar ndonjehere Biblen por edhe bejne mekate te medha ne kundershtim me besimin krishter dhe me mesazhin e Perendise qe kinse keta po ia festojne ditelindjen, ndersa zemren e kane te mbushur me mosbesim e paganizem. Keta jane pagane te medhenje sepse e kane bere parane dhe gjerat materiale si zotin e tyre. Ka agumente se kjo feste iu eshte imponuar edhe te krishtereve te vertete te cilet jane prezantues te besimit te vertete ne Perendine dhe keta jane te krishteret e sinqerte qe nuk u lene impresion dhuratat, por mesazhi, dashuria dhe sakrifica e Perendise. Cka ka te beje ngritja e nje pishe me drita per ditelindjen e Jezusit, apo blerja e nje Ifoni 5 per 'ditelindjen' e Jezusit, shumica as vet nuk e dijne perse e festojne.  Fokusohen ne gjerat materiale, ndersa harrojne Shpetimtarin e tyre. Festimi i kesaj feste eshte gabimi me i madh qe e bejne katoliket dhe protestantet, per te cilet eshte e veshtire te pranohet se kjo feste nuk ka te beje asgje me besimin krishter.

----------


## Peniel

> Pik se pari nuk ka ne Bibel ndonje varg qe thote se Jezusi ka lindur me 24 Dhjetor. Eshte shume e pakuptimte qe te festohet kjo feste pasi nuk urdherohet ne Bibel dhe asnje krishter ne Bibel nuk e ka festuar kete. Kjo feste qe kinse po feston ditelindjen e Jezusit nuk eshte asgje tjeter perpos nje pacavure e madhe, shumices iu interesojne vetem dhuratat qe do te marrin, tregetaret shiqojne te pasurohen edhe me shume duke bere biznes, ndersa festohet nga persona qe skane te bejne asgje me besimin krishter pasi keta 'te krishtere' jane zhytur ne mekate te medha, shumica e te cileve jo vetem qe nuk kane lexuar ndonjehere Biblen por edhe bejne mekate te medha ne kundershtim me besimin krishter dhe me mesazhin e Perendise qe kinse keta po ia festojne ditelindjen, ndersa zemren e kane te mbushur me mosbesim e paganizem. Keta jane pagane te medhenje sepse e kane bere parane dhe gjerat materiale si zotin e tyre. Ka agumente se kjo feste iu eshte imponuar edhe te krishtereve te vertete te cilet jane prezantues te besimit te vertete ne Perendine dhe keta jane te krishteret e sinqerte qe nuk u lene impresion dhuratat, por mesazhi, dashuria dhe sakrifica e Perendise. Cka ka te beje ngritja e nje pishe me drita per ditelindjen e Jezusit, apo blerja e nje Ifoni 5 per 'ditelindjen' e Jezusit, shumica as vet nuk e dijne perse e festojne.  Fokusohen ne gjerat materiale, ndersa harrojne Shpetimtarin e tyre. Festimi i kesaj feste eshte gabimi me i madh qe e bejne katoliket dhe protestantet, per te cilet eshte e veshtire te pranohet se kjo feste nuk ka te beje asgje me besimin krishter.



mesia4ever.

Nuk jemi duke diskutuar nëse është data e saktë apo jo 25 Dhjetori megjithëse nuk ka asnjë të keqe ta diskutojmë. Jemi duke i uruar njëri-tjetrit ngjarjen më të madhe në historinë e njerëzimit, lindjen Krishtit. Besoj se kjo ka më tepër rëndësi se sa të merremi me datat apo të gjykojmë se si e shikon pjesa jo e krishterë këtë festë. Nuk besoj se ka imponim në lidhje me këtë festë ndaj të krishterëve. Besoj se jemi të lirë të festojmë ose jo. A e di se sa njerëz nuk kanë dëgjuar ende për Krishtin? Sa njerëz akoma nuk dinë pse festohet Krishtlindja qoftë edhe në këtë ditë? Shfyrëzojmë rastin t'ju tregojmë njerëzve pse Krishti lindi në Tokë dhe t'ju dëshmojmë atyre se Perëndia i do dhe për këtë dërgoi Birin e Tij të lindë në Tokë. Këtu në Greqi edhe pse jemi në një vend që Krishtlindja dhe Pashka festohen çdo vit, kemi takuar shumë shqiptarë që nuk dinë asgjë rreth këtyre festave që festojnë çdo vit. Kjo na rriti përgjegjësinë në zemër dhe përpara Perëndisë, duke rritur me Hirin e Perëndisë rrezen e veprimit ndër shqiptarë duke u shpallur atyre Ungjillin e shpëtimit dhe të shpresës së përjetëshme.

Përsa i përket datave, disa thonë se data 25 Dhjetor është data e saktë e lindjes së Krishtit, ndërsa disa të tjerë thonë se pranvera është periudha në të cilën lindi Krishti pa përcaktuar një datë. Nëse disponon një studim të tillë, je i ftuar ta ndash me ne. Paqe dhe bekime.

Nën Hirin e Tij, 

ns

----------


## mesia4ever

Luka 2:

7 *Dhe ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur*, e mbështolli me pelena dhe e vendosi në një grazhd, sepse në han nuk kishte vend për ta.

 8 Tani në po atë krahinë ishin disa barinj që rrinin jashtë, në fusha, dhe natën ruanin kopenë e tyre.


Ne Palestine eshte ftohte ne Dhjetor, nese do te ishte muaji Dhjetor atehere nuk do te kishte barinje jashte ne fushe duke ruajtur delet e tyre. Perendimoret edhe pse shumica deklarohen si agnostike dhe ateiste, ose sikur krishtere tradicionale (te cilet p.sh. nuk besojne se Krishti eshte Ringjallur) e festojne 25 Dhjetorin me zell, e festojne pra per hir te tradites e jo per hir te besimit. Nga te krishteret nuk duhet te festohet sepse Perendia nuk e pa te rendesishme asnje date, pasi datat nuk jane me rendesi. Dikush mund ta festoje Krishtlindjen tere jeten e tij por ne fund nese nuk beson ne Jezusin shkon ne ferr. Atehere cfare perfitimi ka ai person?!
Per kete date thuhet se ka qene ditelindja e perendise se diellit te cilen e festonin paganet, ndersa te krishteret nuk ben te marrin data prej paganeve si p.sh. ditelindjen e perendive te tyre e t'i fusin ne besimin e tyre pasi ky gjest eshte jo i krishter. Kush deshiron te beje veprime jo te krishtera le te urdheroje mua sme takon ta qortoj apo kritikoj, por ditelindja e Jezusit nuk eshte 25 Dhjetori, kur e kuptuan 'Deshmitaret e Jehovait' kete qe jane sekt qe kane shpikur doktrina tjera te rreme, qe mohojne besimin krishter e blasfemojne haptazi, perse te krishteret e vertete nuk mund ta kuptojne, qe besojne sinqerisht Perendine dhe ia kane friken atij.
Pershendetje Peniel

----------


## Serioze

PEMA E KRISHTLINDJES !!!

Origjina e pemës se Krishtlindjeve është jo shume e qarte për shkak gojëdhënave te ndryshme apo këngeve të ndryshme të kulturës Evropiane. Ajo u vendos nga Martin Luther si një homolog protestant i skenës Katolike te lindjes se Krishtit. Luther vendosi pemën e Krishtlindjeve si një simbol te "pema e jetës" ne kopshtin e Edenit. Sipas dokumentave përdorimet e para te pemës se Krishtlindjeve datojnë ne Estoni ne 1441, 1442 dhe 1514 ne "Vëllazërinë e Kokzinjve" ti cilët ngritën një peme për pushimet ne shtëpinë e tyre te vëllazërisë. Per sa i perket Krishtlindjeve mendohet se data zyrtare e lindjes se Krishtit eshte 6 Janari, por eshte vendosur nga Papa Julius 25 dhjetorin si data e njohur botërisht për festën “Lindja e Krishtit”. Tradita botërore e vendosjes se pemës se krishlindjeve dhe këtyre festimeve e bëjnë ketë periudhe te vitit madhështore duke mare parasysh edhe konkurrimet për madhësinë e apo pemën me te bukur ne nivel botëror. Ndezja e dritave shpesh shoqërohet me ceremoni.

Edhe une jam myslimane por deshira tju uroj kete feste nuk me mungon...GEZUAR !

----------


## mesia4ever

> PEMA E KRISHTLINDJES !!!
> 
> Origjina e pemës se Krishtlindjeve është jo shume e qarte për shkak gojëdhënave te ndryshme apo këngeve të ndryshme të kulturës Evropiane. *Ajo u vendos nga Martin Luther si një homolog protestant i skenës Katolike te lindjes se Krishtit. Luther vendosi pemën e Krishtlindjeve si një simbol te "pema e jetës" ne kopshtin e Edenit*. Sipas dokumentave përdorimet e para te pemës se Krishtlindjeve datojnë ne Estoni ne 1441, 1442 dhe 1514 ne "Vëllazërinë e Kokzinjve" ti cilët ngritën një peme për pushimet ne shtëpinë e tyre te vëllazërisë. Per sa i perket Krishtlindjeve mendohet se data zyrtare e lindjes se Krishtit eshte 6 Janari, por eshte vendosur nga Papa Julius 25 dhjetorin si data e njohur botërisht për festën “Lindja e Krishtit”. Tradita botërore e vendosjes se pemës se krishlindjeve dhe këtyre festimeve e bëjnë ketë periudhe te vitit madhështore duke mare parasysh edhe konkurrimet për madhësinë e apo pemën me te bukur ne nivel botëror. Ndezja e dritave shpesh shoqërohet me ceremoni.
> 
> Edhe une jam myslimane por deshira tju uroj kete feste nuk me mungon...GEZUAR !



Martin Luteri nuk eshte Bibla, Martin Luteri ishte mesues i rreme, madje ai tha disa gjera qe jane blasfemi e madhe ne besimin krishter. Shume pak krishtere e dine se Martin Luteri i keshillon prinderit krishtere qe nese femijet nuk memorizojne lutjen 'Ati Yne', 'Dhjete Urdheresat' dhe 'Deklaraten e Besimit' nuk *duhet t'u jipet as buke e as uje*. A eshte krishter nje person qe nuk i jep nje femiu uje e buke, jo, madje ai eshte i lojtur nga koka. Kete e ke ne librin e tij 'Katekizmi i madh' (numri i faqes 7). Cili krishter nuk i jep femijes se tij buke e uje per te pire, sa eshte krishtere kjo le te gjykojne te krishteret, kjo eshte imorale dhe jo krishtere, madje te krishteret u ndihmojne edhe femijeve te myslimaneve, budisteve, hinduseve p.sh. Nene Tereza e cila ndihmen e sherbimin nuk e kushtezonte me mesim permendesh te lutjeve por e bente me sinqeritet e dashuri. Njerezit nuk behen besimtare me zor, te krishteret e vertete nuk njihen si torturues te njerezve, por si ndihmes te tyre.

----------


## Gregu

mesia4ever,
Besoj se mesazhin tend lidhur me daten 25 e kemi kuptuar. Po ashtu, jemi te vetedijshem se nuk kemi nje date te sakt mbi lindjen e Jezusit.
E rendesishme eshte qe t'a kujtojm lindjen njerezore te Shpetimtarit-Krishtit.
Une nuk e shoh te arsyeshme te vazhdosh se shkruari kunder festes se Krishtlindjes.
Bekime.

----------


## Peniel

I përmblodha të gjitha postimet në një temë lidhur me datën e vërtetë të lindjes së Krishtit, për të diskutuar më gjerë. 

Kam lexuar dy studime në lidhje me datën e saktë të lindjes së Krishtit. Studimi i cili propozonte se data 25 Dhjetor është data e saktë, mbështetej në kalendarin hebraik kryesisht duke e shtjelluar me data periudhën kohore në të cilën u bë rregjistrimi i popullatës hebre, por edhe kushtet klimatike të zonës në fjalë. Studimi i dytë që kam lexuar nuk ishte aspak bindës dhe më tepër ishte mbështetur në hamendësi se sa në fakte bindëse pse data 25 Dhjetor nuk duhet cilësuar si data e vërtetë e lindjes së Krishtit. Meqënëse materialet që kam lexuar janë në greqisht, aktualisht nuk kam ndonjërin prej tyre të përkthyer në shqip. Besoj se do na ndihmonte jashtë mase dikush që disponon një material në gjuhën shqipe dhe nuk e di nëse mesia4ever si hapës i këtij diskutimi disponon ndonjë studim në gjuhën shqipe. 

Bekime.

----------


## daniel00

Deshmitaret e Jehovait thone : 

Pse disa nuk i festojnë Krishtlindjet?

Afro dy miliardë njerëz në mbarë botën i festojnë Krishtlindjet më 25 dhjetor, kurse të paktën 200 milionë të tjerë e festojnë më 7 janar ditën e lindjes së Jezus Krishtit. Gjithsesi, ka edhe miliona të tjerë që zgjedhin të mos i festojnë fare Krishtlindjet. Pse?

Pikë së pari, mbase ata i përkasin një feje që s’është pjesë e të ashtuquajturit krishterim. Mund të jenë të besimit judaik, hinduist ose shintoist, sa për të përmendur vetëm disa. Të tjerë e konsiderojnë historinë e Krishtlindjeve thjesht si mit.

Por është për t’u habitur se një numër tejet i madh njerëzish që besojnë te Jezusi, i hedhin poshtë traditat e Krishtlindjeve. Pse? Ata renditin të paktën katër arsye.

Së pari, nuk besojnë që Jezusi të ketë lindur në dhjetor, as në janar. Bibla nuk përmend një datë specifike. Ajo thjesht thotë: «Në të njëjtin vend ishin edhe disa barinj që jetonin jashtë dhe natën ruanin me radhë kopetë e tyre. Befas, engjëlli i Jehovait zuri vend pranë tyre dhe . . . engjëlli u tha: ‘. . .

7 Dhe ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, e mbështolli me pelena dhe e vendosi në një grazhd, sepse në han nuk kishte vend për ta.
8 Tani në po atë krahinë ishin disa barinj që rrinin jashtë, në fusha, dhe natën ruanin kopenë e tyre.
9 Dhe ja, një engjëll i Zotit iu paraqit atyre dhe lavdia e Zotit shkëlqeu rreth tyre e ata i zuri një frikë e madhe.
10 Por engjëlli u tha atyre: ``Mos druani, sepse unë po ju lajmëroj një gëzim të madh për të gjithë popullin;
11 sepse sot në qytetin e Davidit lindi për ju një Shpëtimtar, që është Krishti, Zoti..’»—Luka 2:8-11.

Faktet tregojnë se Jezusi ka lindur diku nga fillimi i tetorit kur barinjtë me kopetë e tyre ende e kalonin natën nëpër fusha. Në muajt dhjetor e janar, moti i acartë arrin kulmin në fushat përreth Betlehemit. Prandaj, barinjtë i mbanin kopetë në disa strehë për t’i mbrojtur natën nga i ftohti.

Arsyeja e dytë është se Jezusi i udhëzoi në mënyrë specifike dishepujt që të kremtonin vetëm vdekjen e tij, jo lindjen, dhe kjo duhej kremtuar tepër thjesht, duke përdorur simbolet e bukës e të verës. (Luka 22:19, 20) Gjithashtu, vër re se Ungjijtë e Markut e të Gjonit nuk thonë gjë për lindjen e Jezusit.

Arsyeja e tretë është se nuk ka asnjë dëshmi historike që të krishterët e hershëm të kenë festuar lindjen e Krishtit. Por vdekjen e tij e përkujtonin. (1 Korintasve 11:23-26) Vetëm pasi kishin kaluar më tepër se 300 vjet pas lindjes së Jezusit, feja katolike nisi t’i kremtonte zyrtarisht Krishtlindjet më 25 dhjetor. Është interesante se në mes të shekullit të 17-të, në Angli, parlamenti nxori një ligj që ndalonte festimin e Krishtlindjeve në atë vend. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara, Gjykata e Përgjithshme e Masaçusetsit bëri të njëjtën gjë. Pse? Libri Beteja për Krishtlindjet (anglisht) thotë: «Nuk ka asnjë arsye biblike ose historike për ta caktuar 25 dhjetorin si ditën e lindjes së Jezuit.» Ai thotë më tej se për puritanët «Krishtlindjet s’ishin gjë tjetër veçse festë pagane e fshehur pas një fasade të krishterë».

Kjo na çon te një arsye e katërt: origjina e festimit të saj. Krishtlindjet i kanë rrënjët te Roma pagane ku bëheshin festa të ndryshme për të nderuar perëndinë e bujqësisë, Saturnin, dhe perëndinë-diell, që quhej Dielli i pamposhtur ose ndryshe Mitra. Antropologët Kristian Ratshi dhe Klaudia Myler-Ebëlingu, bashkëautorë të librit Krishtlindjet pagane (anglisht), shkruajnë: «Ashtu si shumë zakone dhe bindje para krishterimit, festa e lashtë që kremtonte kthimin e përvitshëm të diellit, tani nisi të përdorej për të festuar lindjen e Krishtit.»

A nuk e tregojnë qartë arsyet e lartpërmendura pse të krishterët e vërtetë nuk i festojnë Krishtlindjet?

http://www.jw.org/sq/botime/revista/...krishtlindjet/

Shembulli tjeter 

Historia e Vezës së Pashkëve


Vezët, në fakt, ndoshta për shkak të formës dhe përbërjes të veçantë, kanë pasur gjithmonë një rëndësi unike, simbolin e jetës në vetvete, por edhe të vet misterit. Qysh në kohët e paganizmit, te disa besime, “Qielli e Toka”, konsideroheshin dy gjysma të së njëjtës vezë, ato ishin simbol i kthimit të jetës.

Zogjtë përgatitnin foletë e tyre dhe i përdorshin për vezë: atëherë të gjithë e dinin se dimri dhe të ftohtit tashmë kishte kaluar.

Grekët, Kinezët dhe Persianët shkëmbenin vezë si shenjë dhurate për festat e Pranverës, po në Egjiptin e lashtë, vezët e dekoruara i shkëmbenin në fillim të “vitit të ri”, sepse në atë kohë Viti bazohej akoma sipas stinëve.

Veza gjithashtu konsiderohej edhe si simbol i fërtelitetit, për arsye se atëherë ishte e pashpjegueshme lindja e një qenie të gjallë, prej një gjëje kaq të veçantë dhe të çuditshme. 

Vezët konsideroheshin si mjet magjie e fuqishme dhe kur ndërtoheshin shtëpitë i futshin nën themele për ta larguar te keqen, ndërsa për gratë shtatzëna përdoreshin për ta zbuluar gjininë e fëmijës së paralindur. 

Vezët, që në shekuj kanë paraqitur stinën e pranverës, me fene Katolike u bënë simbol i rilindjes jo të natyrës por të vet njeriut, të ringjalljes së Krishtit si një zogë që del prej vezë, Krishti doli i gjallë prej varrit.
Simbolika e vezëve të ngjyrosura me ngjyra ndriçuese paraqesin ngjyrat e pranverës dhe dritën e diellit. Ato me ngjyrë të kuqe të mbylltë janë simbol i gjakut të Krishtit.




_Perfundim ,pertej fese, te krishteret Krishtin e kane ne zemer dhe ne bisedat e tyre te perditshme . Kur njerezit flasin per Jezusin nje dite edhe pse me simbolika te tilla le ta bejne , per ne ka rendesi qe Jezusi shpallet dhe shenjteria e Tij behet e njohur tek i madh dhe i vogel . Ndersa per per rite, ne nuk jemi as pagan as fetare qe tu besojme atyre gjerave, sa me shume qe njerezit t'i kthejne syte nga Zoti aq me teper do kete falje dhe shpetim. Kjo eshte me e rendesishmja._

----------


## Peniel

Faleminderit për materialin Daniel, por atë që nuk kuptova është lidhja që bën me Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Pak e çudtishme të fillosh një postim me një doktrinë që nuk kemi asnjë lidhje.


Bekime.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Faleminderit për materialin Daniel, por atë që nuk kuptova është lidhja që bën me Dëshmitarët e Jehovait. Pak e çudtishme të fillosh një postim me një doktrinë që nuk kemi asnjë lidhje.
> 
> 
> Bekime.


Deshmitaret e Jehovait disa gjera i kane te mira, p.sh. ata nuk pijne duhan, nuk pijne alkool, dhe nuk luajne bixhoz. Ata nuk i festojne *KËRRSH*ËNDELLAT por mundohen ta bejne besimin ne Zotin 'KËRRSH'. Kete fe e krijuan masonet, njerezit qe ishin ne armiqesi me Kishen Katolike dhe kete fe e shikonin si fe te djallit. Kete fe e krijuan disa ish katolike te cilet nuk pajtoheshin me interpretimin qe ia bente Kisha Katolike Bibles, dhe keta kete Fe Katolike e quajne 'i ashtuquajturi krishterim'. Por keta bene gabim kur filluan ta keqperkthejne Biblen, te cilen e emertuan 'Bota e Re', nuk di si kane guxuar ta keqperkthejne Biblen duke e ditur se po e keqperkthejne. Ky perkthim eshte nje pacavure, po ashtu si KËRSHËNDELLAT, keta besimin ne Zot e kane me piktura, me keqinterpretime qe u bejne vargjeve te Bibles. Edhe keta dojne me ua shit kete foren se Perendia pret 1700 vjet per te derguar nje organizate per interpretimin e Bibles. Dhe shume njerez fatkeqesisht kane re pre e ketij mashtrimi. Perderisa Ungjilli le te kuptoje se Perendia deshiron nje marredhenie personale me Te, te krishteret nuk duhet te fusin shtese ketij besimi, kesaj marredhenie, pervec asaj qe gjendet ne Fjalen e Perendise. Sa per dhurata ne mund t'u bejme dhurata miqeve dhe personave qe i duam ne cdo kohe, por kjo nuk ka te beje me besimin ne Zot.

----------


## Peniel

> Deshmitaret e Jehovait disa gjera i kane te mira, p.sh. ata nuk pijne duhan, nuk pijne alkool, dhe nuk luajne bixhoz. Ata nuk i festojne *KËRRSH*ËNDELLAT por mundohen ta bejne besimin ne Zotin 'KËRRSH'. Kete fe e krijuan masonet, njerezit qe ishin ne armiqesi me Kishen Katolike dhe kete fe e shikonin si fe te djallit. Kete fe e krijuan disa ish katolike te cilet nuk pajtoheshin me interpretimin qe ia bente Kisha Katolike Bibles, dhe keta kete Fe Katolike e quajne 'i ashtuquajturi krishterim'. Por keta bene gabim kur filluan ta keqperkthejne Biblen, te cilen e emertuan 'Bota e Re', nuk di si kane guxuar ta keqperkthejne Biblen duke e ditur se po e keqperkthejne. Ky perkthim eshte nje pacavure, po ashtu si KËRSHËNDELLAT, keta besimin ne Zot e kane me piktura, me keqinterpretime qe u bejne vargjeve te Bibles. Edhe keta dojne me ua shit kete foren se Perendia pret 1700 vjet per te derguar nje organizate per interpretimin e Bibles. Dhe shume njerez fatkeqesisht kane re pre e ketij mashtrimi. Perderisa Ungjilli le te kuptoje se Perendia deshiron nje marredhenie personale me Te, te krishteret nuk duhet te fusin shtese ketij besimi, kesaj marredhenie, pervec asaj qe gjendet ne Fjalen e Perendise. Sa per dhurata ne mund t'u bejme dhurata miqeve dhe personave qe i duam ne cdo kohe, por kjo nuk ka te beje me besimin ne Zot.



Përsa i përket sektit që ke përmendur kemi diskutuar gjerë e gjatë dhe ekziston po ashtu një temë që përmbledh pak a shumë doktrinën e tyre. Nuk e kuptoj se ç'lidhje ka kjo temë me këtë sekt dhe për më tepër ti japim në drejtim tjetër temës. Ky komunitet nuk i përket sektit në fjalë dhe as është pajtuar ndonjëherë me doktrinat e tyre dhe as që ka për tu pajtuar. 

Është e vërtetë që Krishti nuk i udhëzoi dishepujt e tij të festojnë ardhjen e tij në tokë, por të kujtojnë vdekjen e tij. Por nuk ka pasur ndonjë udhëzim nga Fryma e Shenjtë se festimi i ardhjes së Krishtit në tokë është mëkat dhe as nga vetë Krishti nuk ka ardhur ndonjë udhëzim i tillë. Kur Davidi vendosi ti ndërtonte Perëndisë një tempull, Perëndia e pranoi dëshirën e zemrës së Davidit por nuk e lejoi që ta ndërtonte vetë Davidi këtë tempull për arsyet që i dimë. Nëse dëshira e të krishterëve të vërtetë është të festojnë ardhjen e Jezusit në tokë, ku është mëktati këtu? Nëse kjo ngjarje shfrytëzohet për ti shpallur njerëzimit Lajmin e Mirë dhe për ta falenderuar Perëndinë për Shpëtimtarin e dërguar, ku është mëkati në këtë mes?

Kur Krishti lindi në Tokë, në qiell u bë festë po ashtu edhe barinjtë në Tokë lavdëruan Perëndinë dhe së bashku me ta edhe njerëzit që dëgjuan për lindjen e Shpëtimtarit. Na prish punë data apo na prish punë se nuk shkruhet në Bibël se duhet ta festojmë? 


Bekime.

----------


## daniel00

Une ate material nuk e vura prej Deshmitareve qe te merremi me doktrinen e tyre , por e vura brenda temes si material objektiv ndaj te historise , per fakte ne lidhje me vertetesine e kesaj date.

Per mua eshte feste simbolike dhe e thashe qe eshte bukur te festohet perderisa del ne pah karakteri i Perendishem i Jezusit dhe njerezit e perkujtojne me nderime Krishtin. 

Gezuar lindjen e Krishtit te gjitheve dhe le te lutemi per njerezit ne mbare boten qe te njohin Zotin dhe te vijne tek Rruga e Verteta dhe Jeta !

----------


## Plaku me kostum

_Gallatat janë disa kate më poshtë. moderatori._

----------


## mesia4ever

> Përsa i përket sektit që ke përmendur kemi diskutuar gjerë e gjatë dhe ekziston po ashtu një temë që përmbledh pak a shumë doktrinën e tyre. Nuk e kuptoj se ç'lidhje ka kjo temë me këtë sekt dhe për më tepër ti japim në drejtim tjetër temës. Ky komunitet nuk i përket sektit në fjalë dhe as është pajtuar ndonjëherë me doktrinat e tyre dhe as që ka për tu pajtuar. 
> 
> *Është e vërtetë që Krishti nuk i udhëzoi dishepujt e tij të festojnë ardhjen e tij në tokë, por të kujtojnë vdekjen e tij. Por nuk ka pasur ndonjë udhëzim nga Fryma e Shenjtë se festimi i ardhjes së Krishtit në tokë është mëkat dhe as nga vetë Krishti nuk ka ardhur ndonjë udhëzim i tillë. Kur Davidi vendosi ti ndërtonte Perëndisë një tempull, Perëndia e pranoi dëshirën e zemrës së Davidit por nuk e lejoi që ta ndërtonte vetë Davidi këtë tempull për arsyet që i dimë. Nëse dëshira e të krishterëve të vërtetë është të festojnë ardhjen e Jezusit në tokë, ku është mëktati këtu? Nëse kjo ngjarje shfrytëzohet për ti shpallur njerëzimit Lajmin e Mirë dhe për ta falenderuar Perëndinë për Shpëtimtarin e dërguar, ku është mëkati në këtë mes?*
> 
> Kur Krishti lindi në Tokë, në qiell u bë festë po ashtu edhe barinjtë në Tokë lavdëruan Perëndinë dhe së bashku me ta edhe njerëzit që dëgjuan për lindjen e Shpëtimtarit. Na prish punë data apo na prish punë se nuk shkruhet në Bibël se duhet ta festojmë? 
> 
> 
> Bekime.


'Ungjilli' sipas Fese Katolike:  _'Dhe tani po behej 6 vjetori i lindjes se Jezusit dhe familjaret po grumbulloheshin qe ta festonin ditelindjen e Jezusit. Nena e Jezusit po shkonte ne treg qe te blinte pisha dhe t'i zbukuronte ato me topa te vegjel. Rruget po zbukuroheshin. Besimtaret po pergatitnin ushqim dhe po vizitonin njeri tjetrin, Kishat megjithese te zbrazeta gjate tere vitit tani mrekullisht po mbushen perseri, po mbushen nga njerez qe e vene 1 kryq ne qafe, se shpejti pritet qe ato te zbrazen perseri, edhe pse Jezusi nuk ishte lindur ne nje kohe te ftohte te muajit dhjetor ata vendosen t'ia festojne ditelindjen ne daten qe nuk u lind_...

Vella Peniel kesi vargu nuk kam hasur ne Bibel. Krejt problemi sipas mendimit tim eshte se Krishtlindja festohet ne daten qe Jezusi nuk u lind. Si mund te festohet ditelindja e dikujt ne date te gabuar?! Nuk mund ta mohoni se kete feste e shpiken Kisha Katolike pa kurrfare baze ne Bibel. Enciklopedia katolike thote: 'Krishtlindja nuk ishte ndër festivalet më të hershme të Kishës. Irineu dhe Tertulliani heqin atë nga lista e festave te krishtere ...

Une nuk mund te shpall mekat dicka pasi ka ketu krishtere qe kane pranu Krishtin perpara meje dhe kane njohuri me te madhe se une per sa i perket besimit krishter. Une mund te them se kjo feste nuk gjendet ne Bibel dhe ka prova te besueshme se te krishteret e pare nuk e kane festuar. Kete feste e bene se pari Kisha Katolike e cila e mori daten prej paganeve dhe u munduan padrejtesisht ta fusin ne besimin krishter. Mos harro se feja katolike sot nxit njerezit te bejne gjera qe nuk gjenden ne Bibel, p.sh. adhurimi i Marise dhe 'nderimi' i tepruar i saj, shpallja e saj pa mekat kur Bibla thote se krejt njerezit jane mekatare, adresimi i saj me titullin 'Mbreteresha e Qiellit'. Ne Bibel shkruan se te krishteret duhet ta shpallin Ungjillin per cdo dite dhe secilit person, ta kujtojne Jezusin ne cdo moment, urdherat e Tij dhe 'te luten pa pushim' e te ecin me Frymen e Shenjte. Te gjithe protestantet pothuajse e shohin fene katolike si fe te rreme. Por nuk e dijne ose e injorojne te verteten se po kjo Kishe e shpiku kete feste.
Kete feste e festojne edhe ateistet madje, njerezit qe 354 dite flasin kunder besimit krishter dhe 1 dite festojne 'Krishtlindjet', bejne 'paqe' me Zotin Jezus. Po te kishte te bente dicka me besimin krishter mendoni ju se do t'i festonin ateistet dhe ata qe mohojne Jezusin kete feste a? Edhe nese je krishter i sinqerte dhe ke pranuar Jezusin ne zemren tende nese feston ditelindjen e Jezusit ne date te gabuar, perseri je gabim.

Gregu vella nuk po flas prej mendjemadhesise ose vetem te dal kunder dickaje dhe te dal kunder shumices, shumica perseri do ta festojne krishtlindjen po ne kete date, mua sme pengon nese zgjidhni ta festoni, as nuk po ju kritikoj ju qe e festoni kete feste, sa per mua ju mund ta festoni kete feste kur te doni, mua tek e fundit nuk me hyn ne pune, bile 'protestantet' mos u beni si katoliket me festu me 25 Dhjetor, hiqeni kete date, shpallne 25 Tetorin apo 25 Shtatorin, apo ndonje date tjeter une smund t'i imponoj askujt mendimin tim, por ndergjegjia ime thote qe te them se nuk eshte feste krishtere pasi ka influence pagane ne te, ose se paku te krishteret e hershem dhe krishterimi apostolik nuk e ka festuar. Une nese mund ta mbaj besimin ne zemer e mbaj, nese jo se paku nuk shpik gjera prej vetit. A e dini se ju e festoni ditelindjen e Jezusit ne daten qe lidhet me besimet pagane qe ishin ne kohet e mehershme ne Rome?

Bekime

----------


## Diella1

Ajo date o Mesia, ka ngelur si tradite, qe njerezit e kane ruajtur me gjithe zemer, qe atehere qe ndodhi, ja se si Kisha Katolike e di daten me siguri. Ka kaluar brez pas brezi e asnjehere nuk eshte harruar, njerezit qe atehere kane qene zgjuar e mbajne mend cdo gje qe ka ndodhur, sa nga ajo c'thuhet ne Bibel, e sa nga c'ka kaluar goje pas goje qe nga koha e Apostujve e dishepujve te Zotit. Gjithashtu, eshte provuar nga vegimet qe shenjtoret e Zotit kane patur ne lidhje me kete date, e del qe ajo eshte e vertete e aktuale, pavaresisht nese ju i besoni ketyre gjerave apo jo. Tradita e Krishtlindjeve eshte edhe thelle e inkorporuar ne jeten e gjithe Europes Kristiane, e faleminderit Zotit, qe jo te gjithe jane driteshkurter e qe s'duan te pranojne te verteten.

----------


## deshmuesi

I nderuar mesia4ever. Data natyrisht mund te jete nje date e vene nga kisha katolike, dhe kjo pak rendesi ka per nje besimtar te vertete te krishtere. Ajo qe ne duhet te dime dhe te jemi te bindur eshte fakti se, besimtari nuk feston daten, por lindjen e Zotit tone Jezus Krisht.Kjo sepse ajo u festua edhe ne qiejj.  Bibla nuk na jep nje date historike, jo sepse ishte e veshtire, por nuk eshte qellimi data. Bibla na jep me te rendesishmen qe eshte, ardhja me ne fund  e Mesise, Birit te Perendise. Dallimi midis kishes dhe botes eshte shume i dukshem. Bota feston pikerisht daten, me bredha, me peshqeshe, me nje bum ne biznes, permes te cilave bota siguron te ardhura te paimagjinueshme. Shiko se cfar ndodh me kishat religjionoze. Ne keto data kishat mbushen plot,  aq sa nuk ka vend ku te hedhesh kokren e molles. Dhe sapo festimet mbarojne, ato kthehen ne zbrazeti. Udhehehqesit fetare gezohen teksa e shohin kishen apo sheshet plot, edhe pse  shumica jane thjesht per feste. Jezusi asnjehere nuk shprehu gezim per faktin se sheshet mbusheshin me turma. Ai i dinte qysh ne fillim ata qe do ta besonin dhe do ta ndiqnin ate, per keta Ai gezohej. Kur njehere  Ai ju foli atyre qe e ndiqnin, shumica iken, sepse e folura e Jezusit ( simbas tyre)ishte shume e rende. Ateher Jezusi pyeti apsotujt: Po ju deshironi te ikni? Dhe Pjetir i tha: tek kush te shkojme, ti ke fjale Jete te perjsetshme. 
 Tani shikoni fjalimet qe mbajne religjionozet  fetare para  turmave religjionoze, te cilat  mblidhen per festen e krishtlindjeve. I gjithe fjalimi i tyre ne thelb eshte human dhe plotesisht njerzor. Eshte tamam ashtu sic turmave ju pelqen, prandaj dhe Pali thote, se turmat ne kohet qe do te vijne, do te kerkojne mesues per te gudulisur veshet. Ndersa kur Jezusi ju fliste turmave , nuk ju bente qejfin dhe as i ledhatonte. Ai shpallte drejt Fjalen e Perendise, qe per disa ishte nje goditje e fuqishme ne zemer, duke i bere ata te gjynjezoheshin dhe te dorezoheshin pa kushte ne doren e Perendsie. Por per pjesen me te madhe te turmes,  fjala e Jezusit shihej si blasfemi dhe si marrezi.  Ata te indinjuar dhe me plot urrejte largoheshin, sepse Fjala e Jezusit nuk binte dakort me mekatin e tyre ne zemer, dhe me boten qe ata ndiqnin. Fjalimet e ketyre relijgionozeve jane te bukura dhe plot me embelsi, me te cilat ata i drejtohen turmes , ku thelbi i tyre eshte  bukuria e  botes se  religjionit ne te cilin jane skllavosur. Si do te mendonit nese Papa psh. do tju drejoheshe turmave me fjalet:

 "Te gjithe ju qe jeni mbeldhur sot ketu, jeni mekatare dhe te keqij. Azgje e mire nuk eshte ne zemren tuaj, te gjithe jeni vrases e kusare dhe kini dale jashte Udhes se Perendise. Pendohuni dhe kthehuni nga kjo rruge shkatruese , sepse Ai qe lindi ne nje grazhd te humbur te betlehemit,  lindi per te vdekur ne vendin tuaj, per te gjitha krimet dhe pislleqet qe kini ne zmer."

 Tani ju pyes: a do te mbetej njeri ne shesh dhe te duartrokiste papen?  Me bindje po ju them se atje do te mbetej nje pjese shume e vogel, do te mbetesishn  vetem ata qe jeten dhe zemren e tyre e kane dorzuar pa kushte ne dore te Perendise, Zotit Krisht.  Kjo eshte per mua festa e krishtlindjes. Amin.

----------


## Peniel

dëshmues dhe Diella1. Ju lutem shumë qëndroni brenda temës pa e prishur me replika që nuk kanë lidhje me të. 


Faleminderit.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## deshmuesi

> dëshmues dhe Diella1. Ju lutem shumë qëndroni brenda temës pa e prishur me replika që nuk kanë lidhje me te
> Nën Hirin e Tij,
> 
> ns


Po Peniel ke te drejte... te pershendes.

----------


## mesia4ever

Po e lexoja nje artikull ne Internet dhe ky artikull thoshte se nje shkencetar e kishte gjetur daten e sakte se kur u lind Jezusi, (mua sme la pershtypje shume) por momentalisht nuk po mund ta gjej, por deshiroj vetem te ju uroj nje vit te mbare per ju. Pershendetje deshmues, peniel, diella, e pse te mos e pershendesim edhe tonin_77 edhe ai eshte vellau jone.

----------

